# Stiff fingers and hands during Krav Maga training



## kravazon (Jun 11, 2015)

I went to a Krav Maga level 2 class tonight and about 20 minutes into training (and holding Thai pads) my hands and fingers started stiffening up.

I'm admittedly dehydrated, so my best guess is it's that. Anyone else ever experience stiff/shaky fingers and hands mid-practice?


----------



## drop bear (Jun 11, 2015)

You could be hanging on too tight. But Thai pads take some time to get used to.

 thumb on the same side of your fingers. Hit the pad into the strike.


----------



## kravazon (Jun 11, 2015)

drop bear said:


> You could be hanging on too tight. But Thai pads take some time to get used to.
> 
> thumb on the same side of your fingers. Hit the pad into the strike.


Ah! Okay, I'll keep an eye on that next time we use Thai pads. They aren't something I've used a ton, so that's a likely culprit. Thanks!


----------

